# Lichtgitter Erstprüfung für CE erforderlich?



## kpf (21 April 2015)

Hallo,

ich stehe gerade vor einem Verständnisproblem:
Wenn ich als Hersteller eine Maschine mit dem CE-Kennzeichen versehe, muss dann ich eine "Erstprüfung" einer BWS (in diesem Fall ein Lichtgitter) durchführen (gemäß MRL) oder obliegt diese dem Betreiber (gemäß BetrSichV)?
Und vor allem. wo ist das definiert (MRL, BetrSichV, Norm, TRBS, ...)? d.h. wo finde ich etwas dazu?

Grüße
kpf


----------



## stevenn (21 April 2015)

hi,
du willst ja eine sichere Maschine herstellen(CE-Kennzeichnung) und wenn das Lichtgitter eine Sicherheitsfunktion in Form eines Sensors(Sensor-Logik-Aktor) ist, dann musst du als Hersteller die Funktion überprüfen.
definiert ist das über die MRL. Als Hersteller musst du die grundlegenden Gesundheitsschutz- und Sicherheitsanforderungen erfüllen. Anscheinend benötigst du ein Lichtgitter dafür(laut deiner Risikobeurteilung). Mit dem CE-Kennzeichen versicherst du das du alle grundlegenden Gesundheitsschutz- und Sicherheitsanforderungen erfüllt hast, somit versicherst du das das Lichtgitter funktioniert, wenn es vorraussetzung für den sicheren Betrieb der maschine ist.

Gruss

stevenn


----------



## Tommi (21 April 2015)

Hallo,

wie schon gesagt, die Erstprüfung machst Du im Rahmen de CE-Kennzeichnung,
 ggfs. mit Hilfe des Herstellers des Lichtgitters, also einer befähigten Person.

Die regelmäßigen Folgeprüfungen muss der Betreiber machen bzw. organisieren. Dazu kannst Du
ihm einen Wartungsvertrag anbieten oder es macht der Lichtgitterhersteller oder eine andere
befähigte Person.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## kpf (21 April 2015)

Natürlich prüfen wir das im Rahmen der Inbetriebnahme.
Aber: Wo steht das genau, dass ich das im Rahmen der CE-Kennzeichnung, also der Konformitätsbewertung machen _muss_? Ich finde in der MRL nix, vielleicht bin ich zu doof. Oder steht das in der 13849-2?
Und: kann der Kunde hierüber einen Nachweis verlangen?

Mit anderen Worten: wenn ich eine befähigte Person im Haus habe und die Maschine mit dem CE-Kennzeichen versehe, kann der Kunde trotzdem einen Nachweis verlangen?
Den für die elektrische Erstprüfung kriegt er ja auch nicht.

Grüße
kpf


----------



## stevenn (21 April 2015)

das steht in der MRL Artikel 2 i) du bist Hersteller. _Hersteller .... die eine von dieser Richtlinie erfasste Maschine.... konstruiert und/oder baut *und für die Übereinstimmung der Maschine oder unvollständigen Maschine mit dieser Richtlinie im Hinblick auf ihr .......verantwortlich ist.*_  Wenn du mit dieser Richtlinie übereinstimmst, sprich ein CE-Zeichen anbringst, hast du alle Sicherheitsanforderungen erfüllt.
Oder auch Artikel 12 und Artikel 16 aus der MRL


----------



## se_la (22 April 2015)

_*Anhang VII Teil A. Technische Unterlagen für Maschinen*

__-alle technischen Berichte mit den Ergebnissen der Prüfungen, die vom Hersteller selbst oder von einer __Stelle nach Wahl des Herstellers oder seines Bevollmächtigten durchgeführt wurden_


Ob er den Nachweis verlangen kann liegt daran, was im Vertrag steht würde ich jetzt mal sagen. Denn du musst ihm liefern was für den Betreiber relevant ist zum sicheren Betrieb der Maschine. Dazu würde ich den Nachweis nicht zählen. Wobei ich aber auch sagen muss, das ich mich da nicht so genau mit auskenne mit den BWS. Benötigt die Person die die Prüfungen durchführt Ergebnisse aus vorherigen Prüfungen?


----------



## kpf (22 April 2015)

Ok, vielen Dank erst mal für die Rückmeldungen.
So richtig zielführend ist das aber alles nicht. Natürlich bin ich Hersteller usw., das weiß ich alles.

Also frage ich mal andersrum:
Dass ich die Sicherheitsfunktionen, die von der BWS abhängen, verifiziere und validiere und dies dokumentiere, ist klar. Wenn ich jetzt Maschinen baue, die zwar sehr ähnlich sind, aber keine Serienproduktion im Sinne der MRL, und diese Sicherheitsfunktionen bei der Inbetriebnahme teste, reicht es dann in einer Checkliste einen Haken zu setzen "Funktion Lichtgitter geprüft" (genauso wir "Not-Halt geprüft") und dies zu den Maschinen-Papieren zu geben? Der Marktaufsicht steht ja auf Verlangen die ganze Bewertung zur Verfügung, die ich aber nur einmal für die diesbezüglich gleichen Maschinen gemacht habe.
Der Kunde bekommt die aber nicht - für ihn ist ja durch die Anbringung des CE-Zeichens erkennbar, dass ich die Sicherheitsvorschriften einhalte.

Bei den Herstellern der Lichtgitter finde ich da nichts, die beziehen sich nur auf die wiederholten Prüfungen nach BetrSichV (und sind bezüglich der Fristen eher schwammig).

Noch ein anderer Aspekt: ist nicht ohnehin der Betreiber der Maschine verpflichtet, eine solche "Erstprüfung" (gemäß BetrSichV) durchzuführen und zu dokumentieren, bevor er diese seinem Personal zur Verfügung stellt?

Grüße
kpf


----------



## Tommi (22 April 2015)

Hallo,

der Kunde hat nur Anspruch auf die CE-Kennzeichnung, die Konformitätserklärung und
der Betriebsanleitung. Auf der Konformitätserklärung gibst Du dann die verwendeten Normen,
 also auch die für Lichtgitter, an.
Bei Dir in der Firma bewarst Du Deine Detaildoku für das Lichtgitter auf, also auch z.B.
die Berechnung des Sicherheitsabstandes. Das würde ich für jede Maschine machen, denn
die Nachlaufzeit kann ja unterschiedlich sein.
Der Betreiber muss, spätestens ab Juni 2015, eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung für Deine gelieferte
Maschine machen, muss aber Deine Konformitätserklärung nicht anzweifeln. Er kann also
nach meinem Verständnis auf eine eigene Erstprüfung verzichten. (Ich bitte hier ggfs. um andere
Meinungen)  
Die Wiederholungsprüfungen muss der Betreiber organisieren und da kommst Du dann ggfs. als
Dienstleister mit einem Wartungsvertrag ins Spiel.

Gruß
Tommi

PS: bei offensichtlichen Mängeln muss der Betreiber eingreifen, je nachdem, was er für eine 
Qualifikation hat


----------



## stevenn (23 April 2015)

das hab ich noch gefunden:  https://www.elektrofachkraft.de/exp...efung-elektrischer-anlagen-und-betriebsmittel 
nach der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung muss der Betreiber anscheinend auch noch prüfen. Aber das entbindet dich von deiner Prüfung *nicht*.
Wenn du die Lichtgitter bei einer ähnlichen Maschine schon benutzt hast und die Verifizierung/Validierung schon gemacht hast, warum verwendest du die Unterlagen dann nicht wieder, wenn die Funktion/Realisierung gleich ist?
Ansonsten bin ich bei Tommi. _der Kunde hat nur Anspruch auf die CE-Kennzeichnung, die Konformitätserklärung und der Betriebsanleitung_
also eine Checkliste mit Haken musst du meiner Ansicht nach dem Kunden nicht geben(aber für deine Unterlagen natürlich sehr wichtig).Der Kunde erkennt am CE-Kennzeichen, dass die Anlage( das Lichtgitter) funktioniert.


----------



## Tommi (23 April 2015)

> nach der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung muss der Betreiber anscheinend auch noch prüfen.



genau zu dem Thema (neue Betriebssicherheitsverordnung) bin ich nächste Woche Mittwoch auf einer Tagung.
Ich werde dann mal berichten...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## kpf (23 April 2015)

Ok, danke Tommi und stevenn.
So ähnlich hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. Der Kunde kriegt nur das CE-Zeichen und die Konformitätserklärung. Ich dokumentiere die durchgeführte Prüfung nur für mich (und ggf. die Marktaufsicht), durchführen muss ich sie aber.
Und wenn die Anlage beim Betreiber ab Juni anfängt, zu produzieren, muss er ... ?? Ich bin gespannt, Tommi 

Edit: habe mal schnell in die neue BetrSichV reingeschaut, da ist es jetzt eindeutig geregelt: 
$14: ... 
Prüfinhalte, die im Rahmen eines Konformitätsbewertungsverfahrens geprüft und dokumentiert wurden, müssen nicht erneut geprüft werden. 
...
Schätze, das wird dazu führen, dass die Kunden dann doch die Prüfprotokolle fordern werden.


----------



## stevenn (24 April 2015)

kpf schrieb:


> Schätze, das wird dazu führen, dass die Kunden dann doch die Prüfprotokolle fordern werden.


Fordern kann er es ja. Aber bekommen, nur wenn er zahlt (ausser vertraglich schon mit drin)


----------



## Tommi (25 April 2015)

> Schätze, das wird dazu führen, dass die Kunden dann doch die Prüfprotokolle fordern werden.



könnte sein... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## stevenn (12 November 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
aus aktuellem Anlass muss ich nochmal nachfragen und meine Meinung von 2015 vielleicht doch noch einmal hinterfragen.
Jetzt kann ich den Fragensteller auch noch besser verstehen.


Tommi schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, die Erstprüfung machst Du im Rahmen de CE-Kennzeichnung,
> ggfs. mit Hilfe des Herstellers des Lichtgitters, also einer befähigten Person.


ich habe mir die aktuelle Doku zu einem PilzLichtgitter durchgelesen. Hier ist auch nur die Rede von einem qualifiziertem Personal (nicht befähigte Person) und es ist eine Checkliste angehängt was zu prüfen ist. Muss ich darüber hinaus mehr prüfen? (hinweis: ich bin nur Verwender des Lichtgitters in einer Anlage, die wir bauen. Betreiber ist dann unser Kunde, der die Gesamtanlage baut.)


----------

